# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] 3D Engine In Pure VB

## Jacob Roman

This is the easiest, most mathematically accurate 3D engine out there that I have made. This demo plots vertices in a 3D world and rotates them on the y axis.

3D Engine.zip

----------


## RapchikProgrammer

I always get confused at how to do 3d using pure mathematics widout directx. Your project was very helpful for me bro! Thanks a lot.

----------


## VBDeceiver

yeah, This is all New to me, The example is awesome! So is it better to learn Dx or  I heard you can code with stright Vb.

----------


## Jacob Roman

DX makes it even easier to code 3D and look very professional too. Plus it runs a high speed. Highly recommend you learn DirectX.  :Wink:

----------


## exliko

Jacob, do you know where i can study the DirectX? Or maybe you have a tutorial about DirectX?

----------


## Jacob Roman

You didn't see my signature that had all these links?

My Contributions: Massive DirectX 2D Tutorials For VB5/VB6/VB.NET  || 3D Engine In Pure VB || Friction Force ||DJ Turntable Simulation || Scratching Wavs || Time Based Movement || Newton Physics Simulation

----------


## huydotnet

Pure VB? you don't use DirectX or GDI or any else?
I can't download that code, so i don't know how can you do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## dman1001

hey wat up Jacob, I'm David and interested in creating a scratch program.
I thought you might help me. the one you did seem to not work correctly, it
just makes choppy sounds when trying to scratch. Please help.

----------


## si_the_geek

There are two problems with that... first of all this is the wrong thread (his scratching program is here), and next Jacob has been permanently banned from the forums - so he can't help you I'm afraid.

You will probably be better off creating your own thread, and asking for help with specific issues you are having (note that I have deleted your other posts about this in unrelated threads - please don't do that again).

----------


## Anhar Hussain

Hmm, that code looks very similar to the 3d tutorial that I did to make my own "3d" engine in VB, although in my implementation I used "lines" to connect to 3d points to create a "wire frame" cube,

It worked somewhat, but I got some issue regarding the angles transforms.

The next point would be to do "painters algorithm" and rasterazation (i.e shading) infact you can use some API's to do all the screen polygon shading (with basic lighting)

anyway I've left the code on the "far back, back burner", go google it, it is possible, but the only reason I would do it is for educational reasons.

Anhar,

----------

